# [EVDL] EVLN: $1M Rimac Concept One is not your Father's nEV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 29 Apr 2012 at 22:28, Al wrote:
> 
> > Is it just me or do these numbers sound ridiculously overblown?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you priced any other supercars? This will blow anything out of the
water for a fraction of the price.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4598306.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee, I understand your skepticism but I've been watching the key
designer/builder/founder for long time on DIY, over 2 years any way.
Maybe check out
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3D28287 to see
where his BMW started and follow it through. Unfortunately not all the
photos are available any more due to something getting messed up with
his photo bucket account. Also check out
http://www.rimac-automobili.com and follow some of the links at the
bottom of the page. Check out the evaluation vehicle links to see more
of his BMW conversion. The DIY thread I referenced used to have
multiple pictures of the various iterations of things he did with it.
This was before the concept-one car was even mentioned. I have no
doubt that the concept-one exists and is fast. You seem bent on
finding/making up any FUD you can about it. Why? Mate Rimac didn't go
out and make a bunch of pretty pictures and ask for investors. Check
out his history and you might understand where I'm coming from on
this.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 4/30/2012 9:08 AM, Voltswagon wrote:
> >> Have you priced any other supercars? This will blow anything out of t=
> he
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson wrote:
> > Lee, I understand your skepticism but I've been watching the key
> > designer/builder/founder for long time on DIY, over 2 years any way.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > David Nelson wrote:
> >> Lee, I understand your skepticism but I've been watching the key
> >> designer/builder/founder for long time on DIY, over 2 years any way.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, I'm very skeptical of that specification as well. I would expect
them to select the gear ratio such that it can't go much faster than
their claimed 185 mph.

Maybe if they take an optimistic guess at CdA and Crr they calculate
that they have enough power to do 310mph, but that still sounds
ridiculously high.

-Morgan LaMoore

On Tue, May 1, 2012 at 12:34 AM, David Dymaxion


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Argh, 310 mph? The record for the fastest stock bodied car on the Salt Flats is 301 mph. I would be very impressed to see it surpass 300 mph!
> 
> _______________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue, May 1, 2012 at 12:34 AM, David Dymaxion


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Argh, 310 mph? The record for the fastest stock bodied car on the Salt
> Flats is 301 mph. I would be very impressed to see it surpass 300 mph!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just looks like a mock-up and some fancy photoshop-cum-3d CAD renderings to=
me, I'm afraid. Pretty tho!

MW




> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mate released a promo video showing some burnouts and drifting:

http://www.youtube.com/v/NaJUZIdDiFw

So it seems safe to say that his "Concept 1" is more than just some fancy
photoshopping...

I have no association with Mr. Rimac (ie - he doesn't use our products) but
regardless of that I wish to see him succeed. It would appear that few if
any of the commentators to this thread share my perspective, and I find that
immensely saddening. 

A little skepticism is healthy - especially in the EV business - but there
comes a point when one's healthy skepticism turns to toxic cynicism. I'm no
idealistic naif, but I do know one thing: cynics don't change the world,
they just sit on their duffs mocking those that do.





--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4611131.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> > Mate released a promo video showing some burnouts and drifting:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You might ask yourself how likely is it that someone would go through all the
effort to design and build this vehicle and it's components, including the
motors, yet not intend to actually make it all work. There has obviously
been constant progress, to the point that now the vehicle is obviously quite
capable of impressive performance. I guess you won't believe it until it's
sitting in your driveway? 


martinwinlow wrote
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Don't be too miffed about the skeptics here (myself included). Rimac may
> have good reason to be keeping low-key. But you must surely agree that
> there is very, very little that is in the public domain to suggest this
> vehicle is anywhere near production-ready. That assumes it is ever
> intended to go 'into production' in a mass produced, mainstream way. He
> may be hand building them all.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing in this latest video that makes me think
> any differently. Still no closeups of drivetrains or electronics. The
> dash displays are all blank, no front lights working...
> 
> As I said it is a pretty car (if a bit blingy) and I wish Mr Rimac all the
> best with whatever he has in mind - as long as it is lawful!
> 
> Regards, Martin Winlow
> Herts, UK
> http://www.evalbum.com/2092
> www.winlow.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120505/62fa342b/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4611494.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

martinwinlow wrote
> 
> ...Don't be too miffed about the skeptics here (myself included).

I'm disappointed by the relentless skepticism, not miffed at it. It's not
like any of you skeptics are going to get a reward (e.g. - "You Win The
Internet!") for being right, you know?


martinwinlow wrote
> But you must surely agree that there is very, very little that is in the
> public domain to suggest this vehicle is anywhere near production-ready.
> ... He may be hand building them all. 

It's a $1M electric supercar - what ever made you think it would be anything
but hand-built?!?


martinwinlow wrote
> Unfortunately, there is nothing in this latest video that makes me think
> any differently. Still no closeups of drivetrains or electronics. The
> dash displays are all blank, no front lights working... 

Sure, I'll grant that the car appears to be a long ways off from being
declared "legally roadworthy", but unless you want to stray into the realm
of conspiracy theories, the videos show a unique* vehicle moving under its
own power. In the immortal words of John Maynard Keynes, "when the facts
change, I change my mind; what do you do, sir?"



* - as in, literally, one-of-a-kind.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4611510.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David Dymaxion wrote
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming the Concept One could go 300 mph was my eyebrow raising point... 
> 
> 


Well right there is part of the problem, it's 305 KPH, and 600 KM range. 
That's 190 MPH and 370 miles, both quite possible.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4612730.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee Hart wrote
> 
> 
> There's no question that it's a beautiful car... a work of art. It could 
> win prizes in a car show based on its looks. But does it work? Why 
> should I believe they have a car with more range, more acceleration, and 
> more top speed than Tesla could produce, with all their talent and money?
> 
>> I guess you won't believe it until it's sitting in your driveway? 
> 
> That would help! 
> 
> Actually, all I need is for someone not associated with the company, and
> not a gullible shill from the media that just parrots whatever he's
> told, to report on what they saw and how the car performed.
> 
> 

A few of us have had numerous interactions with Mate on some of the message
boards and in private communications. As I posted on the Tesla message
boards he's the ultimate DIYer, not only building his own vehicle but his
own components when what was available didn't meet his needs. He's never
seemed to be the least bit deceptive or delusional and so far he's done what
he set out to do with the various projects that I've seen. He clearly has a
lot of talent and money, and talented people working with him, Tesla does
not have a corner on that market. Even his videographer is an amazing
creative individual. Plus Tesla is "crippled" by trying to make a vehicle
that will sell more than 100 units.
I understand the skepticism considering all the outrageous claims and
failures we've seen in the EV world. Personally I think Mate is one of the
few with the actual ability to pull this off. 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4612754.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> A few of us have had numerous interactions with Mate on some of the message
> >> boards and in private communications...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 6 May 2012 at 10:43, someone wrote:
> 
> > Why do you have to keep on spreading FUD about this? You've
> > said your piece. We heard you the first time. Move on.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One problem with written communication is it isn't possible to see the
writers expressions or hear the tone in their voice. I apologize for
the unintended tone of what I wrote. FWIW, Lee, or any one else for
that matter, didn't offend me.

I think what is happening here is a couple of things. One is the
different type and amount of information each poster has. The other is
a different level of understanding of what constitutes proof. On one
extreme is the "my brother's friend's uncle's buddy's third-cousin can
drive really fast said it was true so it must be" to the other extreme
of "unless I test it my self it isn't true." Most of us fall in the
middle somewhere but not all at the same place.



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 6 May 2012 at 10:43, someone wrote:
> >
> >> Why do you have to keep on spreading FUD about this? You've
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One of the things to keep in mind is that reporters don't always get
it right and they don't understand when someone is "shooting from the
hip" so to speak. I'm not saying that this is what happened, just that
it could have.

On Sun, May 6, 2012 at 4:15 PM, David Dymaxion <[email protected]> w=
rote:
> I had the same thought that maybe kph and mph were confused, but here is =
the paragraph from the posting:
>> ...
>> These tires will operate well on the
>> vehicle=92s limited by the manufacturer
>> 185 MPH top speed. When asked why they
>> limited it to this, Rimac said =93it can
>> go 500 kph [310 mph], but we can=92t
>> guarantee the passenger=92s safety.=94
>> ...
>
> I personally could believe 400 kph [250 mph] from the specs, and from wha=
t he has posted at diyelectriccar believe Mate could do that. I don't know =
of any car (racing or street legal), at any price, that can break 300 mph. =
Ohio State struggled for years with an all-out streamliner (the Buckeye Bul=
let) to finally break 300 mph electrically. So it's no angst against the Co=
ncept One or Mate per se, just pointing out it's an amazing claim.
>


-- =

David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee Hart wrote
> 
> 
> Have you met him, or seen the car? That would help a lot.
> 
> 
Neither, just enough online interaction to have a pretty good sense of the
individual, along with plenty of documentation of his accomplishments. 
Besides, just seeing the car wouldn't prove much, I think there is enough
video evidence that the car actually exists. I'm sure Mate is more anxious
than any of us to have real world proof of the car's performance.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4613982.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://green.autoblog.com/2012/05/07/rimac-concept_one-shreds-tires-misconceptions/

"The $980,000 superlative is scheduled to make an on-track appearance at 24
hours of LeMans, as well as being displayed at the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa
d'Este."

Looking more real all the time.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rimac-Super-EV-available-for-order-tp4591389p4615860.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

